# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Uncircumcised vs circumcised Penis

## FlightTL

I have uncircumcised penis. I was wondering, when we shower, do we have to pull back the foreskin to clean the penis head....Is this natural, or is this not required.

----------


## StuckInARut

It's required if you value hygiene and getting laid. It's quite normal and recommended since you don't want to get any nasty infections under there either.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Why is this in Men's Hair Loss?

Anyway yes. Ask yourself if you would appreciate your girlfriend not washing in her private area

----------


## BigThinker

It's in the "Off-topic" sub-forum, so I think it's appropriate.

I'm uncircumcised as well.  You _definitely_ need to pull it back.  This is something that should be done from a young age, although it's uncomfortable at first.  I suggest pulling it back and leaving it back.  But yeah, if you expect a girl to want to go anywhere near your dick, you'd better get that mofo clean.

Never thought I'd be writing on this topic on the internet.

----------


## 25 going on 65

It was in the Men's hair loss section but the admins moved it. Now my previous comment makes no sense  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dan26

*#TeamForeskin*

----------


## Aames



----------


## BigThinker

> 


 You 'mirin my foreskin braj?

----------


## Exodus

Look what I found on the internet:

----------


## mattj

This raises a question: what have you been doing up to now?

----------


## Tracy C

> This raises a question: what have you been doing up to now?


 ^ That

I honestly do not understand why this procedure is done on baby boys to begin with.  If God did not want your little guy to have a hoodie, he would not have given your little guy a hoodie.  Just sayin'...

----------


## Aames

I'm just checking back in to say that I am still shocked that you have managed to reach the age where you not only know how to type and use the internet, but are suffering from hair loss and you never knew you were supposed to clean under your foreskin. I know you are supposed to and I am circumcised. Do you really think you're supposed to walk around with goop, smegma, and whatever the hell else is present on your disgusting peasant penis? Just wow.

And no, Big, I am not mirin your foreskin, brah.

----------


## BigThinker

> I honestly do not understand why this procedure is done on baby boys to begin with..


 One or a combination of the following:
-health reasons (totally and utterly unsubstantiated)
-religious reasons (lol)
-social stigma associated with being uncircumcised (Western culture)

----------


## Proper

For some reason, the word smegma reminds me of some form of cheese.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> One or a combination of the following:
> -health reasons (totally and utterly unsubstantiated)
> -religious reasons (lol)
> -social stigma associated with being uncircumcised (Western culture)


 It is actually a USA thing, not normal in western culture overall

You younger guys probably do not appreciate how fortunate you are. In the mid 80s when I was born, almost none of us got out of hospital in 1 piece. Would have been nice to have a say in the matter but oh well.

----------


## BigThinker

> It is actually a USA thing, not normal in western culture overall
> 
> You younger guys probably do not appreciate how fortunate you are. In the mid 80s when I was born, almost none of us got out of hospital in 1 piece. Would have been nice to have a say in the matter but oh well.


 I agree fully.

When I was in my elementary years and early teens, I was incredibly self-conscious about being uncircumcised.  I was always so afraid to even be with a girl, for shame of it.  Hell, I even resented my parents for not having the procedure done to me. 

In my early teens, when I got with a girl for the first time, all that was squashed when she apparently didn't notice or didn't give a shit.  Still to this day, I've never had a girl say anything to me (not that I would care at this age anyways.)

But yeah, pretty messed up culture we live in here in the US where mutilation is considered the norm and "right" way.

----------


## mattj

More comments, guys. This thread is funny.

----------


## Tracy C

> But yeah, pretty messed up culture we live in here in the US where mutilation is considered the norm and "right" way.


 There are cultures that mutilate the genitals of baby girls to prevent them from being able to enjoy having sex.  Thank god I was not born into such a culture.

Genital mutilation without informed consent of the person being mutilated is a crime against humanity.

----------


## Exodus

This thread is hilarious.

----------


## BigThinker

> This thread is hilarious.


 Sorta.  It is actually a relatively serious topic when you consider: 
1.) the normalizing of infant genitalia mutilation in a "first-world" country, and 
2.) OP is asking a genuine question regarding his health/hygiene, only to be ridiculed by seasoned members, including a hair transplant doctor's representative (how professional of you, Matt J.)




> There are cultures that mutilate the genitals of baby girls to prevent them from being able to enjoy having sex.  Thank god I was not born into such a culture.
> 
> Genital mutilation without informed consent of the person being mutilated is a crime against humanity.


 Agreed.  Those cultures (and their respective governing countries) are almost certainly frowned upon by everyone in Western civilization for female baby genitalia mutilation, yet we employ a similar (yet drastically less severe) practice in our culture on male babies.  Extremely hypocritical, obviously.

----------


## Dav7

> Sorta.  It is actually a relatively serious topic when you consider: 
> 1.) the normalizing of infant genitalia mutilation in a "first-world" country, and 
> 2.) OP is asking a genuine question regarding his health/hygiene, only to be ridiculed by seasoned members, including a hair transplant doctor's representative (how professional of you, Matt J.)
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Those cultures (and their respective governing countries) are almost certainly frowned upon by everyone in Western civilization for female baby genitalia mutilation, yet we employ a similar (yet drastically less severe) practice in our culture on male babies.  Extremely hypocritical, obviously.


 Circumcision = genital mutilation, there is no other way around it regardless of whether how politically correct it is to suggest so. In any civilised society such an act would be outlawed regardless of whether or not it offends Jews and Muslims.

----------


## BigThinker

> Circumcision = genital mutilation, there is no other way around it regardless of whether how politically correct it is to suggest so. In any civilised society such an act would be outlawed regardless of whether or not it offends Jews and Muslims.


 Agreed.  It's really not even debatable.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> 2.) OP is asking a genuine question regarding his health/hygiene, only to be ridiculed by seasoned members, including a hair transplant doctor's representative (how professional of you, Matt J.)


 tbh I thought Matt's 1st post was pretty funny. I doubt he meant any harm.

----------


## BigThinker

> tbh I thought Matt's 1st post was pretty funny. I doubt he meant any harm.


 I chuckled at the first one, too.  

I just found it tacky he was trying to promote this thread, after it had obviously taken a turn towards mitigating a genuine inquiry and had instead turned to ridiculing the poor dude.

No skin off my back.  Just sayin'.

----------


## drybone

> This raises a question: what have you been doing up to now?


 i didnt want to be the one to say it. 

The guy has been dangling around with the thing between his legs for how long? And only NOW does he ask how to clean the damn thing???? 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kayman

Come on guys use your heads (pun intended), this has to be a wind up, you really think this guy has made it to adulthood without knowing how to clean his piece properly?

----------


## Tracy C

> ...this has to be a wind up,


 That's kinda what I was thinking.

----------


## mattj

> OP is asking a genuine question regarding his health/hygiene, only to be ridiculed by seasoned members, including a hair transplant doctor's representative (how professional of you, Matt J.)


 I think it's safe to assume that the thread was made in jest, although I'm sensitive enough that I decided to give a response that was a serious question and free of ridicule.

Saying yes, you do need to wash under the foreskin seemed a bit redundant.

----------

